# Snow performance stage 2 controller broken



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

my stage 2 controller is broken. the adjustment knob for the full on psi has fallen into the controller. this causes the pump to run all the time.( I have disconnected the pump and removed the controller) anybody have any luck opening the box and re-attaching the adjustment knob? is this part covered under warranty? i am the original owner of the kit. anyone else have this issue?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Snow performance stage 2 controller broken (gtiguy12)*

Don't go in there and attempt to fix that yourself, I say. -not before contacing Snow Performance, anyway. Give them a ring and ask them how to proceed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Snow performance stage 2 controller broken ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Don't go in there and attempt to fix that yourself, I say. -not before contacing Snow Performance, anyway. Give them a ring and ask them how to proceed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Snow performance stage 2 controller broken ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Don't go in there and attempt to fix that yourself, I say. -not before contacing Snow Performance, anyway. Give them a ring and ask them how to proceed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I totally broke mine the 1st coupleof weeks i had it, but wasnt covered under warranty because i bought it from a friend who lagged on his build.. so he sold it to me and it broke out of warranty. but anyways back to the topic, i actually took that unit apart and SP epoxied the board with all the resistors , caps, etc.. so there is no way really to fix the units.. we'll atleast version 1.. andi will not attempt to take apart the new stage 2 controller.. it works like a charm...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Snow performance stage 2 controller broken (rono1)*

contact snow, they'll sell you a new controller for 'cheap'. (wont quote a price in case it's changed)


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Snow performance stage 2 controller broken (TBT-Syncro)*

ohh i did already.. [email protected] hooked it up!!! good guy and a fellow dubber!


----------

